# Sedona Exchange



## CathyD (Jan 5, 2006)

We have put in an exchange request with II for Sedona, AZ in Sept. Any recommendations on which timeshare resort is the best?


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 5, 2006)

With Interval International
Hyatt Pinion Point would be my number one choice but its hard to get.
My second choice would be The Sunterra resorts. Ridge on sedona golf course and sedona summit are both very nice resorts. The Sedona Springs use to also be very nice but I noticed they lost there 5 star rating. 
Los Abrigados is a nice resort if you don't require a full kitchen.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sedona Springs is new with II.  I asked them about the 5 star rating and II said that will probably come in the near future after a few deposits and exchanges.

It is gold crown with RCI and the highest rated timeshare with tripadvisor.

Anne


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 6, 2006)

I stayed at the Sedona Summit last summer.  It was a terrific resort and I had a great view of the Red Rocks.  The only issue is it was a good drive to town.

The Hyatt Pinion point has the best location.  Arroyo Roble and Los Abrigados are in good locations as well.

I'll definitely be going back.  I'd pick Hyatt Pinion Point first and then Arroyo Roble.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 6, 2006)

Arroyo Roble is a RCI Resort, only I think.


----------



## susieq (Jan 6, 2006)

We stayed at Los Abrigados ~ beautiful resort and great location. Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## CathyD (Jan 8, 2006)

We were just confirmed for a 1 bedroom at Los Abrigados. We originally requested a two bedroom but II came back and offered us the smaller unit. We were going to use the second bedroom for my parents. They have an RV. Are there any campgrounds in the area? I had also tried to exchange to The Villas at Sedona, a new II member, but II came back and said that in Sept the exchanges were restricted.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Sedona Pines Resort*

Cathy,

Sedona Pines Resort is about a 15 minute drive outside Sedona, closer to Clarksdale.  It was converted from an RV park to Timeshares.  They left a few slots on their property for RV's that I think they rent out - I'm not positive how they work it but it may be worth checking with the Resort to find out.


Richard


----------



## travelbug (Jan 8, 2006)

*Recommendations for Sedona*

We will be in Sedona next month - day trip from Phoenix.  Suggestions on restaurants/acivities?

travelbug


----------



## Luanne (Jan 8, 2006)

travelbug said:
			
		

> We will be in Sedona next month - day trip from Phoenix.  Suggestions on restaurants/acivities?
> 
> travelbug



Pink Jeep Tour


----------



## ira g (Jan 9, 2006)

Definitely check out Enchantment Resort for lunch. Unbelievable setting and views.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2006)

ira g said:
			
		

> Definitely check out Enchantment Resort for lunch. Unbelievable setting and views.



I second this suggestion.  And the food is quite good also.


----------

